# how to clean a laptop monitor screen??



## naeem2 (Apr 4, 2002)

my laptop monitor screen appears to have some red ink from a pen on the lower right hand edge of the screen. What would be the safest way to remove it?
thanks.


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

there are special cleaning wipes for laptops that wont eat the antiglare film that is on the screen i would try those


----------



## w-30Tx (Apr 24, 2003)

u can also try 2 use a dryer sheet 2 reove dust, use a spray approved r safe 4 screens, u can find them at electronics stores 4 about 5 bucks.


----------

